# Overclock Intel i3 540



## suarezian (Feb 15, 2014)

Can you please tell me how to overclock the Intel i3 540? I have a Gigabyte GA-H55M-S2 (rev. 1.3) motherboard. But before that, please tell me which heatsink or CPU Cooler I should buy. Thanks


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 19, 2014)

> You need to increase the CPU multiplier in BIOS to increase the clock speed. Before doing this, do lots of reading on the matter as there are many variables involved.

> For cooler, get CM hyper 101.


----------

